# Mothers . . .



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Mothers Day is 18th of March 07

This is a thread to share a story about your Mum - Love or Hate  Happy or Sad

Some people have great relationships with their mums but others struggle to communicate - Which are You ?​
Me?
Well as Ive got older we get on better, she does care, but we clash - she frustrates me most of the time
~Dizzi~


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

Dizzi squirrel said:


> Me?
> Well as Ive got older we get on better, she does care, but we clash - she frustrates me most of the time


*  are you my long lost twin? Cuz your Mum sounds just like mine 

Lotsa love
Gayn
XX*


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Could be!


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

*I get on great with my mum...Always there for me when I need her. OK we had our ups and downs when I was a teenager but I still love her dearly. 


Vicki x

*


----------



## chucky egg 4 (Oct 20, 2006)

Yep, my mum is great she doesn't interfere and give me unwanted advise but she is always there when I need her.

Chucky egg


----------



## danlau (May 16, 2005)

Since I've left home and have my own home etc my mum and I get on much better ... we still clash on occasions as I think she still believes she can tell me what to do and that I should ALWAYS take her advice.

I love her dearly though and bite my tongue often for a quiet life    ... I couldn't be without her .... she's poorly at the mo and is in hospital   ... which makes me realise just how much I love her.

hark at me ....awwwwww      

x Laura


----------



## Shezza (Sep 28, 2003)

I love my mum to bits, yes, we had our ups & downs when I was a teenager but she has always been there for me, has never once judged me, has never interfered in my relationships, gives the most amazing cuddles, loves her grand-children to bits and will have any of them at the drop of a hat!! (she has 5 and one on the way ) and is also funny without knowing  and I wouldn't be without her *ever!!!*

When I have read about anyone who has lost their mum, I cry so so much, that must hurt a lot!! IF anything happened to my mum, a piece of my heart will go with her, I know it will.

I know she won't read this but...........................

*Mum, I love you!!! *

Shezza

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pobby (Jun 2, 2005)

I have always been incredibly lucky at the relationship i have with my mum, I think it's cos we are complete opposites! she is calm and quiet and I am a gobby scatter-brain. When i am low I know I have mum on the end of the phone and she will give me great advice. She spoils me and Dp rotten. My biggest wish is that I can make her a grandma as she would be amazing!  
The funniest thing about my mum is that she is so innocent and green! She gets all the wrong words for things and it was about 10 years before she would use her cash card on her own! But this year she was made lady captain of her golf club so I'm very proud of her! love her!
pobby xx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

My Mum is my best friend. We get on so well, we do sometimes clash as we are so close, but we never argue for long. 

I couldnt be without my Mum. 

I love her to pieces. 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## evertonfc (Sep 1, 2005)

reading you all talk about your mums brings tears to my eyes .my mum was my best freind she always knew what to say and how to make everything better.her cuddles were very very special and something i miss everyday. my mum passed away 3 years ago and not a day goes by that i dont think of her.we all have our ups and downs with mums but never take her for granted i used to tell my mum everyday that i loved her and every night now i still do.

mum i miss you so so much.
three little words can make a smile last all day i love you


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

I am very close to my mum as it's always been just me and her, but GOD!!  those teenage rows were bad !!

Apart from DH I love my mum more than anyone in the world, but that also means she can drive me more    than anyone else!!!

Thing that drives me most mad - she will call me "just to say hello" which takes 2 minutes then it takes another 15 minutes to get her off the phone while she says 48 times "ooohh, I meant to say......."    

Love her to pieces though and just the thought that one day she might not be around breaks my heart.

Nix.


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

I've always got on really well with my mum but we don't have the best friend, phone eachother everyday type of relationship.

My mum is very quiet & doesn't interfere at all which sometimes can have a downside as when I've needed her to be helpful it hasn't occured to her to do anything.

I do love her to bits though & I'm sure if I asked anything of she would be there for me.

Siobhan x


----------



## Flutterbye™ (Feb 9, 2006)

Apparently im the image of my mum, I love her to bits, weve had our ups and downs but over all shes been ther for me through so much!!

And i love my Step mum very much too shes there when i really need the too shes the one who i can trust with anything... shes kept my angel wings tattoo under zipped lips 4 2yrs


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

My Mum is my best friend. We did clash when i was a teenager. as i think most do. But we have always been really close. She is the best mum ever and i love her to bits.

MUM I love you 

Nikki 
xx​


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

I Love my mum but we have many issues and i find myself keeping things from her 
    she would do anything for any of her kids but she tends to gossip alot not malicously(sp) but it can be very hurtful and i find it hard to forgive her for it, it has got harder since we lost my dad last year   he seemed to be able to keep things from getting out of hand. My issues go back along way and i dont ever see them being resolved which is sad.
Like i said i LOVE her very much but our relationship is better on the phone than in the flesh.

lol
Lou xxx


----------



## maximac (Dec 8, 2006)

I only ever learned how to count to 2 coz of my mum.

It was always........

1..........2............SMACK!!!!!!!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Mine was. . . .
*MUM * I won't smack you if you tell me the truth . . . . 
_ME_ "Ok I did it" 
*MUM* WALLOP! 
_ME_ "what was that for   
*MUM* Lying too me in the first place


----------



## Rachel~M (Jan 25, 2006)

My mom is my best friend... she was 16 when she had me so there not that much difference between us, [tells everyone im her sister  ] but she is my soul mate and we tell each other everything, she also had pcos and had to go down this IF route to get my sister so she totally understands my feelings and always trys to lift me up when im down...

so i know she not reading this but just wanted to say

MOM I LOVE YOU WITH ALL MY HEART!!!

XXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

My parents moved to France and I miss my mum  They used to live around the corner and i saw her most days. 

I send her flowers on mothers day every year but it isnt the same as seeing her  Havent been able to go and see them for a while as I have foster placement at mo so feeling a tad  about it all

My mum ( and dad  ) is the most generous person I know. We arent one for saying I love you's in our family but we all know we do 

 to those who are without their precious mums 

xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Mothers Day is *2nd* of March 2008 

This is a thread to share a story about your Mum - Love or Hate  Happy or Sad

Some people have great relationships with their mums but others struggle to communicate - Which are You ?​
Me?
She frustrates me most of the time, she does care, but we clash - now shes moved much further away we are getting on better 
~Dizzi~​
           ​


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

I wish I had a good relationship with my mum, I'm really envious of people who have it must be so special   Don't get me wrong, we get on OK and I know I only have to ring her if I need anything...but I've never felt loved (not once has she ever told me she loves me, not that I remember, even as a child) and there's issues from the past which have never been resolved, nor are they ever likely to be.  But at the end of the day she's my mum and I love her.

To all those who have lost their dear mums


----------



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

I love my mum, we're very close, infact sometimes too close which causes problems. we actually got on better when I was a teenager living in the house than we do now.  she acts like a teenager which can do my head in sometimes, I just wish she'd call and say I've made a batch of scones come and have one rather than "Oh I was so drunk last night" and "Oooh I met this guy..........."

Have to say she is a fantastic gran though no one makes my boy laugh more than she does!

   for my mum


----------



## helen_26 (Jan 31, 2008)

Mum is my best friend. We have always been close and she is there for me whenever I need her.


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

My Mum passed away in 2005, I miss her so much. She never knew about N but she would have loved being a Grandma again so much.

Think of you lots mum, miss you loads


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I hope everyone was OK Today and there was not too many tears 

~Dizzi~


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Jofi 

Thanks for sharing your story, I'm Glad that your Birth Mother is Lovely and who knows 
One day she may be as strong as you and be able to tell them.  

Mothers Day stirs up all sorts of Emotions and feelings for many people 
the cards in the shops are just a facade for the real issues going on behind some closed doors  

~Dizzi~


----------



## jofi (Apr 7, 2006)

Thnks dizzi, felt a bit embarassed reading that in the cold light of day so I deleted it. Don't drink and post girls


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

for 2009 ​


----------



## BABY2 (Nov 28, 2007)

My mum.....hhmmm...how can I sum it up? I love her to death, she has put up with a lot of crap in her life, some of it from me when I was a baaad teenager, but she is also very hard to please. As an only child she puts a lot of pressure on me, hence me becoming the rebel that I can be even now   , fighting against anything authoritive(sp)    ...she has supported me through out my life even if it's been with her throwing many comments and judgements out there casually but knowing it will get under my skin  
She helped me unconditionally when I was a single parent the first time round and loves my DD with a passion and now she is in love with my new DD...
We have many unresolved issues, but we happily sweep them under the rug   ...but boy does she like to tell me what to do...I do have to on occasions remind her that I am 4 years shy of 40 and not 8 years old...she finds that hard to believe and I often have to show her my drivers licence to prove it       

Love you to death mum even though we are constantly arguing and making up


----------

